# Why NOT Dish and yes to DTV (unfortunately)



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

Charlie hasn't asked but here goes!

Recording 2 HD shows at same time, watching a 3rd, Dish can NOT do that, correct?

DTV DVRs are slow but very reliable at recording, never see a messed up recording or glitches caused by User playing with menus (ie UI stealing CPU from recording), setting up new timers, etc. 

But DTV DVRs are SLOW, SLOW,SLOW for user inputting, seemingly always!

DTV only 1 output, but HDMI and Component are active but same show.

So, until Charlie has 2 HD channel recording, and at same time watching a 3rd HD recording, I unfortunately will NOT switch to Dish (but I would like to!)!!

So, Charlie, "Make it So"!! I can't be the only one who thinks this way!

PS: Get CW, PBS HD in all local markets too, Charlie!!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

AFAIK Dish HD DVR's can record two HD DBS channels and 2 OTA on the 722K with the OTA module all at the same time.

As for the slow DirecTV DVR's check the reviews on the new HR24's, it's gotten very good reviews with speed being mentioned as a vast improvement. I've seen a number of posts from Dish customers that have switched to DirecTV with the HR24's so they could get MRV and are very happy.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

RVRambler said:


> .... So, until Charlie has 2 HD channel recording, and at same time watching a 3rd HD recording, I unfortunately will NOT switch to Dish (but I would like to!) ....


 Methinks you're already late for this party. The 722k and 922 (with OTA module) can be recording two satellite HD channels and two OTA HD channels while you are watching a 5th HD recording. Even without the OTA module, they can record two satellite HD channels while you watch a 3rd HD recording.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Even the regular 722 (not the k ) can record 2 hd satellite channels, 1 ota antenna hd channel, No module needed, and you can still watch a recorded hd program at the same time.
I do it most of the time.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

RVRambler said:


> Charlie hasn't asked but here goes!
> 
> Recording 2 HD shows at same time, watching a 3rd, Dish can NOT do that, correct?
> 
> ...


Dude, you're behind the curve. See above about the 722K. All Dish outputs are equally active, so HDMI and component too. Let's see D* catch up to recording 4 HD and watching a fifth recorded HD show.

I'll stop feeding the troll...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

My four year old 622 records two HDs (three if you count OTA) at the same time and can play back an entirely separate HD program simultaneously. It can also send an HD program in SD out to TV2 at the same time. It is nothing new.

Considering there is a 921 in the signature line, perhaps the user's information is out of date?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I feel dumber for having read this thread. :lol:


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Or in-bear-assed for the OP...


----------



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks to all the 'friendly' info! Was basing my statements (not trolling) on a few months ago (the 922 was not out yet, have been waiting for it-been a couple of years since announcement right?) dishnetwork web site receiver info and did NOT see any 2 HD recording receivers, which was not pleasing. 

So great news, so it is NOT a hardware issue that will prevent but just the non supply of CW and PBS locals that MAY keep me from switching, and the flexibility of switching locals as I travel around.

Will have to call a customer service person and see the programming options.

Charlie just might get my money again!

Troll out!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RVRambler said:


> ... and the flexibility of switching locals as I travel around.


DirecTV offers distants on their system and All American Direct offers distants on DISH receivers ... distant networks would help you get around the hassle of changing your service address to wherever you parked.

As far as portability ... do you currently have DirecTV HD? DirecTV uses ka band satellites for HD and it can be tricky aiming the dish. DISH uses all ku DBS satellites for their service and the "western arc" is visible from most of the country on a "phase III" sized dish.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

RVRambler said:


> Was basing my statements (not trolling) on a few months ago (the 922 was not out yet, have been waiting for it-been a couple of years since announcement right?) dishnetwork web site receiver info and did NOT see any 2 HD recording receivers, which was not pleasing.


But it's not just the 922: all of the ViP DVRs that have been out for a few years now (612, 622, 722, 722k) can all record two HD shows at the same time, while playing back other recordings. Some, like the 612, can only drive a single HD TV, but it can still record two HD shows at the same time (three if it's on over the air.) The 622, 722, 722k can independently drive two TVs (one HD, one SD) but it can still record two HD shows at the same time (not counting the one or two over the air HD shows that can also be recorded at the same time), all the while playing back one or two other shows. Even if recorded in HD, they can still play it back on the second SD set.

This is not something new with the 922, it's been around for several years now. I've personally been doing it for a little over two years on my 722 and two 612s. And that includes doing it in the RV -- using the 722 to record two HD shows, play back an HD recording on the front TV, and play back a different recording on the rear TV, all at the same time, for the past two years.



James Long said:


> As far as portability ... do you currently have DirecTV HD? DirecTV uses ka band satellites for HD and it can be tricky aiming the dish. DISH uses all ku DBS satellites for their service and the "western arc" is visible from most of the country on a "phase III" sized dish.


DirecTV's ka band causes more problems than tricky aiming. If the RV has any kind of dome antenna (roof mount in-motion, roof mount stationary, or portable dome) then it cannot get the ka band satellites at all. So if the intent is to use such a dome, and also get HD, DirecTV is out of the running (although it will work for SD only.) The same holds true if using a crank-up single LNB roof mounted dish.


----------



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

If they have had 2 hd recording capability all along, it is probably my confusion with the video outputs which are 1 hd and 1 sd (maybe?), but I could have sworn I saw 1hd, 1sd recording but I stand corrected (don't you wish a politician could admit their mistakes, if so, maybe less wars, better foreign relations and a little peace now and then?)

Now, how about those PBS and CW HD local channels, Charlie!!


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

RVRambler said:


> it is probably my confusion with the video outputs which are 1 hd and 1 sd (maybe?)


Yes, it is indeed an easy thing to mix up. Internally, it's all HD, and all tuners can record HD. It's only the second independent TV output that's SD.

To further confuse the issue, the main TV output actually has several connectors -- HDMI, Component, Composite, and RF -- all of which are active at the same time, all of which show the same TV1 output picture, some of which are HD and some SD.

No wonder people get confused... :jump3:

You're not the first, and certainly won't be the last...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RVRambler said:


> If they have had 2 hd recording capability all along, it is probably my confusion with the video outputs which are 1 hd and 1 sd (maybe?), but I could have sworn I saw 1hd, 1sd recording but I stand corrected


A lot of people made that mistake ... four years ago. We have not had to correct it as much in the past couple of years.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

ShapeShifter said:


> ......To further confuse the issue, the main TV output actually has several connectors -- HDMI, Component, Composite, and RF


RF on the main TV output?


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

VDP07 said:


> RF on the main TV output?


The receiver either has a separate RF output for tv1, or on the receivers that don't, the home distribution connection can modulate a channel for tv1 and tv2 simultaneously


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

puckwithahalo said:


> The receiver either has a separate RF output for tv1, or on the receivers that don't, the home distribution connection can modulate a channel for tv1 and tv2 simultaneously


Precisely. My 722 has a single home distribution RF output, and modulator settings for TV1 and TV2. So it is possible to watch TV1 on a remote TV via the RF modulated home distribution output (although it's difficult to control from the other room since the TV1 remote is IR only, not RF.)

Even with the limited control ability, it's handy on the rare occasion that I'm heading to the bedroom to take a nap, and tuner 2 is busy recording a show (because of the way I have record plus options set.) In this case, I can tune in a Sirius radio channel on tuner 1 using the main TV, then shut off the main TV set, tune the back bedroom to the TV1 output channel, and have some background music for my nap. :sleeping:


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Ah yes, for some reason when I read "main TV Rf output", I got tunnel visioned on a TV1 coax output on a vip reciever.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

ShapeShifter said:


> Precisely. My 722 has a single home distribution RF output, and modulator settings for TV1 and TV2. So it is possible to watch TV1 on a remote TV via the RF modulated home distribution output (although it's difficult to control from the other room since the TV1 remote is IR only, not RF.)
> 
> Even with the limited control ability, it's handy on the rare occasion that I'm heading to the bedroom to take a nap, and tuner 2 is busy recording a show (because of the way I have record plus options set.) In this case, I can tune in a Sirius radio channel on tuner 1 using the main TV, then shut off the main TV set, tune the back bedroom to the TV1 output channel, and have some background music for my nap. :sleeping:


You can also program the AUX button on the TV2 remote so that it controls TV1.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

bnborg said:


> You can also program the AUX button on the TV2 remote so that it controls TV1.


I already have the TV2 remote AUX function set up to control a second television set. I have an outside TV on the side of the motorhome, and using the AUX mode of the TV2 remote, I can control the set and control the TV2 output on the set. So with one remote, I can control TV2 as displayed on the bedroom TV (using SAT mode) or on the outside TV (using AUX mode.) But of course, I can't watch different things on the two TVs, unless I change one of them to the TV1 modulated frequency, but then I lack UHF control of the TV1 output.

Do you mean using the AUX mode so that it controls the actual TV set 1(which I can already do since the front TV and outside TV are the same brand and model?) Or are you saying it can be set so that it controls the DVR output for TV1 (implying that it gives UHF control of TV1?) If so, that's something I never tried.

I was toying with the idea of getting another TV2 UHF remote, that I can set up to natively control the outside TV without having to go to the AUX mode. But I don't use the outside set enough to justify the nominal cost. But if I can use the AUX mode to control the TV1 output via RF, while the SAT mode controls the TV2 output via RF, then that might justify the cost of an extra remote. That way, I could have the bedroom remote that controls either TV output on the bedroom TV, and the outside remote that controls either TV output on the outside TV, plus the front remote that controls the TV1 output to the front remote. That would give me the ultimate flexibility (plus it'll mean that I won't have to keep teaching my wife which special buttons to press when she wants to use the outside TV.)


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

bnborg said:


> You can also program the AUX button on the TV2 remote so that it controls TV1.


That isn't what the previous poster needs. Shapeshifter needs to get another UHF Pro remote so he can *control TV1 from a remote location.*


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

n0qcu said:


> That isn't what the previous poster needs. Shapeshifter needs to get another UHF Pro remote so he can *control TV1 from a remote location.*


If that location is usually used to watch TV2, he can use AUX on the TV2 remote to control TV1.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

dennispap said:


> Even the regular 722 (not the k ) can record 2 hd satellite channels, 1 ota antenna hd channel, No module needed, and you can still watch a recorded hd program at the same time.
> I do it most of the time.


 Yes, that is correct, I do it quite often, also.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

bnborg said:


> If that location is usually used to watch TV2, he can use AUX on the TV2 remote to control TV1.


NO. The AUX mode is IR/UHF not UHF Pro so unless you buy the E* IR to UHF pro converter or some kind of IR extender the AUX cannot work from a different room/location unless you have a line of sight to the receiver from the other room.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

n0qcu said:


> NO. The AUX mode is IR/UHF not UHF Pro so unless you buy the E* IR to UHF pro converter or some kind of IR extender the AUX cannot work from a different room/location unless you have a line of sight to the receiver from the other room.


It works as UHF, I tell you.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

bnborg said:


> It works as UHF, I tell you.


wasn't able to test UHF as I don't have any receivers that use it, but know for sure it doesn't do UHF Pro as would be needed for the ops use


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I have a 508 and have always been able to use Aux to control it via UHF. Aux generates both IR and UHF - but that is "OLD UHF", not UHF Pro. I'd agree with n0qcu in post #24 that you can't control TV1 (or TV2) outputs of a Duo in Aux mode because it isn't "UHF Pro". But that's using 6.2 and 6.3 UHF Pro remotes - no idea what Aux might do on a 21.0 UHF Pro remote. If someone would send me one, I could experiment.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

CABill said:


> no idea what Aux might do on a 21.0 UHF Pro remote. If someone would send me one, I could experiment.


And if someone else wants to send one to me, I will also be happy to experiment and report my findings, as long as I don't have to send the remote back! 

_(But you can have it back if it doesn't work...)_


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

They're plenty cheap on Ebay...


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

The 21.0 remote AUX mode is IR only. 
And before anyone asks it looks like the 32.0 Aux mode cannot be setup to control a different Dish receiver.


----------



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

Even NOW, there is NO mention of recording '2' channels of HD, for the 722 or the 922 on the dish website! 

'recording' 2 channels, yes, but 2 'HD' channels NO! (I learned long ago to NOT 'assume' anything not explicitly stated, especially when it comes to a potential contract.

Guys, when you have the receiver and play around you find this stuff out, (if not before) but if you do not 'live' on these forums (I certainly don't), then some latitude should be allowed us 'casual users.

Also, 'Dish's piss poor information' website concerning their receivers do not go far to solve customer 'desires' w/o the absolute, sometimes futile necessity to call customer 'service'!

So thanks for all the info, but no thanks for the attitudes!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

RVRambler said:


> Even NOW, there is NO mention of recording '2' channels of HD, for the 722 or the 922 on the dish website!
> 
> 'recording' 2 channels, yes, but 2 'HD' channels NO! (I learned long ago to NOT 'assume' anything not explicitly stated, especially when it comes to a potential contract.


I was just looking at the Dish Web site... for example at the 722 receiver...

I saw mention of recording 1 channel and watching another... mention of watching a pre-recorded program while recording 2 other programs... and several other things.

You say you've learned not to assume "anything"... and yet you are assuming SD-only whereas the info says nothing of the kind. It says 2 channels. So while you say you aren't assuming anything, you actually are.

So I'm unsure where this lack of info on the Dish Web site is coming from. It took me all of 10 seconds to go find this out about the 722.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

RVRambler said:


> Even NOW, there is NO mention of recording '2' channels of HD, for the 722 or the 922 on the dish website!
> 
> 'recording' 2 channels, yes, but 2 'HD' channels NO! (I learned long ago to NOT 'assume' anything not explicitly stated, especially when it comes to a potential contract.
> 
> ...


HD Dual Tuner HD DVR's have been discussed, to great extent over the last 4 years of your 6 yrs of being a member here. Dish used to have a much more detailed HD DVR page, put with all the changes recently that page doesn't pop up anymore, but its easy to find Single Mode and Dual mode info on the website.

If you are upset about some of the Attitudes, look at your heading of this thread. You post a Troll like title about features that are 4 years old. Sometimes if you when create a title of a thread that is a little troll like, and your 1st post in that thread 
*Charlie hasn't asked but here goes!

Recording 2 HD shows at same time, watching a 3rd, Dish can NOT do that, correct?

DTV DVRs are slow but very reliable at recording, never see a messed up recording or glitches caused by User playing with menus (ie UI stealing CPU from recording), setting up new timers, etc.

But DTV DVRs are SLOW, SLOW,SLOW for user inputting, seemingly always!

DTV only 1 output, but HDMI and Component are active but same show.

So, until Charlie has 2 HD channel recording, and at same time watching a 3rd HD recording, I unfortunately will NOT switch to Dish (but I would like to!)!!

So, Charlie, "Make it So"!! I can't be the only one who thinks this way!*

Was very troll like as well. If you weren't trying to be a troll, thats fine, but you ask about features that have been published and hashed out for well over 4 years now, on the 722/622. 
So a 
722/622 Can record 2 HD Channels, or 2 SD Channels or 1 HD and 1 SD and 1 OTA HD or SD channel, all at the sametime, and let you watch a seperate HD or SD recorded show.
722/922 Can record 2 HD Channels or 2 SD Channels or 1 HD and 1 SD, and let you watch 1 HD or SD recorded show.
722k/922k Can record 2 HD Channels or 2 SD channels or 1 HD and 1 SD Channel as wall as record 2 OTA HD channels or 2 SD channels, or 1 HD and 1SD channel at the sametime, and let you watch a Recorded HD or SD show.


----------



## E91 (Oct 7, 2008)

James Long said:


> A lot of people made that mistake ... four years ago. We have not had to correct it as much in the past couple of years.


What is sad is that Dish's salesforce seems pretty confused about this as well. When I called less than two years ago to get a Dish setup in my home, I was told in three separate calls that the 722 could only record one HD show at a time. What I was told was that the 722 had one HD tuner and one SD tuner. I had to come here to get the corrected info.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

E91 said:


> I was told in three separate calls that the 722 could only record one HD show at a time. What I was told was that the 722 had one HD tuner and one SD tuner. I had to come here to get the corrected info.


I have had similar conversations. One CSR *insisted* that a 612 only had one tuner. When I pointed out the web site says it can record two different programs at once and that was not physically possible with only one tuner, he had no answer.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Interesting the OP assumed things that could be easily found out right this site. Even the 612 can record two HD channels, in fact can record three HD channels at the same time. (Two dish HD channels, and one OTA HD channel) 


So will you now say "yes" to Dish?


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

I might be late here but since when does dish dvr's not allow you to record 2 HD shows while watching a previously recorded HD show? Mine all that just fine.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

E91 said:


> What is sad is that Dish's salesforce seems pretty confused about this as well. When I called less than two years ago to get a Dish setup in my home, I was told in three separate calls that the 722 could only record one HD show at a time. What I was told was that the 722 had one HD tuner and one SD tuner. I had to come here to get the corrected info.


I think a big part of the problem is the confusion, and Dish creates part of this. is the difference between total Tuners vs Independant Outputs.


----------

